# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Euplotes.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros,  esta vez subo un protozoo ciliado del orden hipotrichia. Normalmente busca activamente su alimento removiendo el floculo activamente  y por este motivo es bastante complicado fotografiar. 
Su alimento se basa en materia vegetal y algas microscópicas.



La foto esta realizada en contraste de fases.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-mar-2017),HUESITO (22-mar-2017),Jonasino (23-mar-2017),Los terrines (22-mar-2017),perdiguera (22-mar-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros he rescatado una foto vista superior de Euplotes.  



El Euplotes tiene unos pelillos en la parte inferior de la célula llamada cirros . 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (09-abr-2017),Jonasino (09-abr-2017),Los terrines (09-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Eres un maestro. Gracias por ayudarnos a ampliar conocimientos en un nuevo mundo (para mi)

----------

frfmfrfm (09-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias amigo y a todos los demás, solo soy un tío muy pesaoo.

Un abrazo, Francisco

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros creo que subo la última foto de Euplotes, está realizada en campo claro a 400 aumentos o 400x.



Esto va por barrios o mejor dicho por muestras, voy aprovechando lo que se pone bajo los objetivos.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (10-abr-2017),Los terrines (10-abr-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Me recuerda a las cochinillas..
Gracias por mostrarnos tus trabajos Francisco. 
Un saludo.

----------

